# FFAs? Ever applied at a plus sized clothing store?



## rabbitislove (May 9, 2008)

I'm applying at Casual Male XL. Even though they aren't hiring and I have a (currently shitty) job. Just so they'll always have it. Hah.

Thoughs?


----------



## user 23567 (May 9, 2008)

rabbit is too funny. That's why that lady always seems so friendly when I go to the big&tall store...she an undercover FFA!


----------



## Tad (May 9, 2008)

I'll happily give you an endorsement, Rabbits! 

When I've gone into big&tall stores they usually seem to be staffed by fairly normal sized guys, and I've always wondered what was with that? Wouldn't big guys, or FFA, make more sense?

And I've always wondered why there are no male FA working in womens plus sizes stores?


----------



## out.of.habit (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant idea.  What makes clothing shopping easier than someone admiring you and how you look in what you're buying?

A girl's opinion, admittedly, but perhaps a couple fellas might agree.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! Get out of my brain Rabbit! It's spooky how much we think alike. The Casual MaleXl near me was actually hiring and I almost applied for fun. I don't need the job.  The thing is, I thought when they looked at my resume they'd wonder what I was doing applying. Somehow I thought "to ogle the customers" might not go over well in an interview.


----------



## ThatOneGirl (May 9, 2008)

I was totally thinking of doing the same thing! Yesterday my friend was tanning, and while I was waiting for her to get out, I went to the Casual Male XL next door and started checking out the people. Then someone asked what I wanted and I freaked out and told them I was looking for clothes for my boyfriend. But I would work there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2008)

Well, I have not shopped in B&T stores for years...mostly because they don't really cater to guys of my size and shape, but partly due to the attitude of the "help". Most you could tell they would rather be doing almost anything except have to deal with a fat guy. It would be nice to have someone working there who was not having to work so hard to keep from cringing when I came through the door.


----------



## William (May 9, 2008)

I have met some great ladies that work at Casual Male 


William


QUOTE=rabbitislove;790922]I'm applying at Casual Male XL. Even though they aren't hiring and I have a (currently shitty) job. Just so they'll always have it. Hah.

Thoughs?[/QUOTE]


----------



## CuriousKitten (May 9, 2008)

I never applied or worked at a plus size store for large men but I did spend several years working at a lingere store that focuses on larger women. Granted I didn't get the BHM eye candy but it felt really good helping these women find the right garments for the prom, or their wedding, or daily wear. Plus the products were really good. Everyone deserves to feel sexy no matter what their size. I don't think it matters who works in any plus size store but I do think that it matters how helpful and supportive the hired help is. Clearly any Dims member is going to be supportive and helpful finding the right product for people of size. Whoever works in these stores, lets just hope they are fat accepting and not anti-fat. That is all I have to say. If I could go back and work at that lingere store I would. And ladies, if anyone needs a corset, strapless bra, one piece or other garments for a special dress, I can help


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 9, 2008)

Oh I've thought about working at a plus size clothing store...

But like... I don't think it would be appropriate to hit on customers... which I'm sure I'd do all the time.


----------



## user 23567 (May 9, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> But like... I don't think it would be appropriate to hit on customers... which I'm sure I'd do all the time.



It would be a win-win situation! Being hit on is the best and the store would get more business b/c of the great service.


----------



## PolarKat (May 10, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> I'm applying at Casual Male XL. Even though they aren't hiring and I have a (currently shitty) job. Just so they'll always have it. Hah.
> 
> Thoughs?


The mens big and tall shop near me had 2 women working the floor. I discussed it on the forums last summer, I was wondering if they were FFA's, and I decided next time I drop by, I was going to ask why they choose to work there.. but since then it's always two guys.. they must have been abducted by aliens..






From a clients perspective it was a much better experience than with the male salesfolk, they interacted with me much miore, and gave their opinions, and also picked out stuff they thought would suit me. With the male sales guys they just hover and ask what you want an ring it up. It would be a good point to make if you apply and get a call back.. but watch out for the aliens!


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 10, 2008)

PolarKat that was good!


----------



## BHMluver (May 10, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> I'm applying at Casual Male XL. Even though they aren't hiring and I have a (currently shitty) job. Just so they'll always have it. Hah.
> 
> Thoughs?



Dear God Rabbitislove, I have sooooo thought about doing that!!!! Seriously, one time I was in there w/ a SSBHM boyfriend and as soon as the salesgirl put her arms around him to measure his waist I thought, "Oh honey, if I could only be you for a day!"

What a lot of you BHMs forget is it is sometimes REALLY hard for us FAs to find you guys out there! Sure, looks are one thing but it is often incredibly difficult just to strike up a conversation with you, or any guy, to see if there is a connection. What better way then to have some nice one-on-one time and get a chance to see if your personalities mesh?

If I were single I would definitely moonlight at Casual Male and be all "Come into my web said the spider to the fly." LOL (Meaning that, of course, in the nicest, most complimentary sorta way.


----------



## BHMluver (May 10, 2008)

grady said:


> rabbit is too funny. That's why that lady always seems so friendly when I go to the big&tall store...she an undercover FFA!



It would be fun to wear a button that said FFA on it and see how many of the guys knew what it meant. What a way to get the word on the street!


----------



## user 23567 (May 10, 2008)

BHMluver said:


> It would be fun to wear a button that said FFA on it and see how many of the guys knew what it meant. What a way to get the word on the street!




Here's my button


----------



## likeitmatters (May 11, 2008)

they have thin older women working there that dont have a clue on how a big man will fit in the clothes and I frankly dont like them helping me when I do go there to buy clothes and tell them so.

I tell them dont ya think you should be in lets say the juniors department of macys or something like that?

they should have big people working in the store...


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 11, 2008)

grady said:


> Here's my button



mmm Future Farmers of America!


<-- FAIL!


----------



## PolarKat (May 11, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> mmm Future Farmers of America!
> 
> 
> <-- FAIL!







Where the Men are Men! and the Sheep are affraid


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 11, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> I'm applying at Casual Male XL. Even though they aren't hiring and I have a (currently shitty) job. Just so they'll always have it. Hah.
> 
> Thoughs?



A dream job for any FFA! I can only dream...I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Bella x


----------



## user 23567 (May 11, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> mmm Future Farmers of America!
> 
> 
> <-- FAIL!



I can't help that they stole our letters...no fail


----------



## BHMluver (May 11, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> I'm applying at Casual Male XL. Even though they aren't hiring and I have a (currently shitty) job. Just so they'll always have it. Hah.
> 
> Thoughs?



On second thought, perhaps you shouldn't take the job if offered. (If you're at all like me you'll stand a good chance of getting arrested! LOL)


----------



## BHMluver (May 11, 2008)

grady said:


> Here's my button



Excellent job, Grady!


----------



## ntwp (May 16, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> I'm applying at Casual Male XL. Even though they aren't hiring and I have a (currently shitty) job. Just so they'll always have it. Hah.
> 
> Thoughs?



Never applied but it was always a fantasy of mine. I hope you get the job!


----------



## Smite (May 16, 2008)

BHMluver said:


> It would be fun to wear a button that said FFA on it and see how many of the guys knew what it meant. What a way to get the word on the street!




Oh yeah, I stole that idea for a button I made for BFC, heh. Hope you don't mind  

http://www.cafepress.com/bhmffa






I did my hardest to find the official FFA font and stole the same colors, heh.


----------



## user 23567 (May 19, 2008)

Smite said:


> Oh yeah, I stole that idea for a button I made for BFC, heh. Hope you don't mind
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/bhmffa
> 
> ...




sweet!!!!!


----------



## Baigley (May 19, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Where the Men are Men! and the Sheep are affraid



I hope you know I almost died reading that. 

I'm going to be looking for a new job this fall. There has GOT to be a Men's XL around here somewhere, even though I've yet to find one. They're very elusive....


----------



## JiminOR (May 19, 2008)

I noticed a female employee in my local Casual Male XL a few years ago, but she didn't work there very long. 

I've always wondered why more women didn't work at these places, when I go shopping for clothes there's nothing I like better than being helped by some nice young lady, seems like they would sell more clothes if they employed more women.

edit - Hi Baigley, didn't notice your post before, what part of the NW you live in? I could probably point you in the direction of a few stores if you're anywhere in Willamette valley.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Apparently sales are up in British plus size stores since they dropped 'Big & Tall' in favour of something like 'Outsize'


----------



## revolutionman (May 23, 2008)

there were a couple of stone hotties working at the Male XL back home. they were always super sweet, but i figured they were just trying to work me over like strippers or something.


----------



## IndyRoger (May 24, 2008)

_"Light bulb over head slowly flickers to a dimly-lit state"_

Wow..... I'm gonna have to start flirting with the chicks at the big-boy's stores!!! :doh:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 24, 2008)

*sets up a store*

man this would be one popular place 

View attachment now_hiring_sign.gif


----------



## FLABHM23 (May 24, 2008)

I worked for Casual Male as their assistant manager for about two years. It was a great job and I wouldn't have changed it for the world. I'm about 6'3 400 lbs so it was great to have the confidence to walk up to people who looked just like you when it came down to clothing and such.


----------



## FABear (May 27, 2008)

Hi, I was shopping at a C.M.XL store and sales lady happen to add she loved BHM and every pound of her large husband! My guess is this would be a great place for FFA's to work.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 30, 2008)

I never seen this post, but yeah I much rather be helped by girls then guys....lol...I know what I want when I go in the store, I wouldn't mind having a cute girl helping me though.

The store I used to shop at in Tennessee, it was called, ummm...men of measure, or something like that. Anyways, right after I got out of highschool they had this girl Emily working there, GOD, I was in love with her...lol...She was super tall though, like 6'5" or something, and always super flirty. She played basketball for UT, and then all the sudden she was gone...


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 30, 2008)

nothing wrong with females however would you rather have a male who knows how clothes are suppose to fit ya? I alway had a problem with a some sknny gal come and bother me with my partner and asking if she can help us..I would say sure get me a big man to help us or leave us alone and go back to do the paper work...lol

I dont get it why they have only small petite women in a big mans store..it is liking having a small man in the bbw department they are basically clueless on how a bra would fit...


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 30, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> nothing wrong with females however would you rather have a male who knows how clothes are suppose to fit ya? I alway had a problem with a some sknny gal come and bother me with my partner and asking if she can help us..I would say sure get me a big man to help us or leave us alone and go back to do the paper work...lol
> 
> I dont get it why they have only small petite women in a big mans store..it is liking having a small man in the bbw department they are basically clueless on how a bra would fit...



I understand where you are coming from. I guess for me it's like, I've been big my whole life. I'm an expert on buying clothes now, so I don't really need anyone in the store at all, so I'd rather have a cute girl...lol...

Most the time these days I shop online through Kingsizedirect.com anyways:bow:


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 30, 2008)

grady said:


> I can't help that they stole our letters...no fail



As a *Future Farmers of America *Alumni I can say: The organization, founded in 1928 as *Future Farmers of America*, now has over 500,824 members. 


Thinking about what *likeitmatters said.*

If a thin guy came up to me in a Plus Size shop, I would be a little uncomfortable, and if he was just there to ogle my fat body! EWWW :doh: I wouldn't be rude about it though, I would just say thanks but I can help myself.

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## William (Jun 30, 2008)

Causal Male switched the area's XL Male into a Rochester Big & Tall which is about 25% more expensive 

Any FFA working there please lend me your employee discount card 

The other Big Guy store in town is even more expensive

http://www.westportbigandtall.com/

William



HugKiss said:


> As a *Future Farmers of America *Alumni I can say: The organization, founded in 1928 as *Future Farmers of America*, now has over 500,824 members.
> 
> 
> Thinking about what *likeitmatters said.*
> ...


----------

